# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  How to create new account after being banned?

## rmsg0d

So i got banned and i want to create a new account without this one being banned, what do i have to do? format drive? get a new one? any help possible is appreciated thanks for any response

----------


## Ashoran

just buy the game again on another account.

----------


## rmsg0d

> just buy the game again on another account.


alright thanks for the answer aint cheating on this anymore just gonna pick lucio and have fun i hope x)

----------


## None656

It's not as easy as you might think... I got banned myself. From what I've read on their reddit, they have a very aggressive ban policy, which includes a mixture of HW ID ban, billing information bans and of course account bans. So there's a huge chance that you will get banned again after creating a new battleNet account on the same PC. You'd have do the following things to be absolutely sure (correct me if I'm wrong):
- change your networking card or spoof its MAC address
- reinstall the OS - the game might save a hidden registry value when your account is being banned. It will search for that value every time you log in to the battlenet launcher and ban your new account if this value is found
- change the MOBO - hardware bans are based on a Hardware ID, which is calculated by taking IDs of various PC components. I'm not sure which components are used for this process, but the most obvious one is the MOBO
- create a completely new email address
- change your IP (if your ISP is offering a dynamic IP addressing, then you're all good - just restart your router)
- DON'T buy Overwatch by using your credit card. The best option here is to buy the origins edition from ebay and use the code to activate it on your new battlenet account

If someone has any information about which components are used to calculate the Hardware ID for the hardware-bans, please let me know. I don't want to spend another few hundred bucks on a new MOBO (spoofing its ID is almost impossible)

----------


## MisterShadow

> It's not as easy as you might think... I got banned myself. From what I've read on their reddit, they have a very aggressive ban policy, which includes a mixture of HW ID ban, billing information bans and of course account bans. So there's a huge chance that you will get banned again after creating a new battleNet account on the same PC. You'd have do the following things to be absolutely sure (correct me if I'm wrong):
> - change your networking card or spoof its MAC address
> - reinstall the OS - the game might save a hidden registry value when your account is being banned. It will search for that value every time you log in to the battlenet launcher and ban your new account if this value is found
> - change the MOBO - hardware bans are based on a Hardware ID, which is calculated by taking IDs of various PC components. I'm not sure which components are used for this process, but the most obvious one is the MOBO
> - create a completely new email address
> - change your IP (if your ISP is offering a dynamic IP addressing, then you're all good - just restart your router)
> - DON'T buy Overwatch by using your credit card. The best option here is to buy the origins edition from ebay and use the code to activate it on your new battlenet account
> 
> If someone has any information about which components are used to calculate the Hardware ID for the hardware-bans, please let me know. I don't want to spend another few hundred bucks on a new MOBO (spoofing its ID is almost impossible)


No need to do any of that.

----------


## None656

> No need to do any of that.


Are you sure? I mean did you confirm that you don't have to do any of the things listed in my comment? You know... I don't want to spend another 40$ just to get banned again as soon as I launch the game.

----------


## Babawanga

there is no hwid bans 
just create new account with new email
such a bs op haha

----------


## None656

> there is no hwid bans 
> just create new account with new email
> such a bs op haha


I'm not saying that I'm absolutely sure about the hwid bans - I've read stories about people being banned on their new accounts even without cheating. Also on the Overwatch reddit people are saying that Blizzard uses this technique (hwid bans) to make sure that you won't play the game ever again. Maybe that is a bullshit, who knows...

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I'm not saying that I'm absolutely sure about the hwid bans - I've read stories about people being banned on their new accounts even without cheating. Also on the Overwatch reddit people are saying that Blizzard uses this technique (hwid bans) to make sure that you won't play the game ever again. Maybe that is a bullshit, who knows...


I have seen that happening while the Tyrant banwave occured. Maybe something from the framework was still in the memory/registry while they accessed the game on the new account. I've been playing a few times on my smurf after I got banned and it's still good. Didn't change anything besides my IP

----------


## None656

> I have seen that happening while the Tyrant banwave occured. Maybe something from the framework was still in the memory/registry while they accessed the game on the new account. I've been playing a few times on my smurf after I got banned and it's still good. Didn't change anything besides my IP


Ok, thank you  :Smile:  In that case I'm gonna just change my IP address and clean the registry.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Ok, thank you  In that case I'm gonna just change my IP address and clean the registry.


You should the check the following entries in your registry as well, just to be safe:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Compatibility Assistant\Store

If any of the used hacks are stored in there, delete the entries. I had several hacks still in there. 

credits to Cybersnark

----------


## None656

> You should the check the following entries in your registry as well, just to be safe:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Compatibility Assistant\Store
> 
> If any of the used hacks are stored in there, delete the entries. I had several hacks still in there. 
> 
> credits to Cybersnark


Will do, thanks ;D

----------


## rmsg0d

didnt came here in a while but i bought the game quite after making this post, like the day after i havent played much but still no ban, i dont have intention to cheat again though so i deleted the shit i had

----------


## fffffff000000

No overwatch has credit card ban too Ive read multiple stories of people getting banned by hardware and billing info and changing all that hastn still worked ... So goodluck changing all that shit to get your stupid ass cheatcodes to maybe work or not and then getting banned again ahahhahaha . Thats why I never see cheaters in overwatch and there is no such discussion of cheaters. Ive played from season 1 and I have seen prob 2-3 cheaters till this day + they prob got banned instantly and I was in diamond so Im very very sure such thing like hardware spoofing and cheating wont work with overwatch. So in tldr CS GO cheaters suck each cocks, while still getting anywhere ... RIP cheaters.

----------


## KampfMuffin

I've probably got banned on 15+ accounts now, and I can confirm that if you do not cheat on one account, you will NOT get banned, even if you have the same IP and HWID (I have a static IP lol)

----------


## Johnny8557

i know this is a little old,but im on my 5th acct,and they do ban HWID,i bought new acct,logged in and it was okay,as soon as you inject the script,insta banned,if your gonna play legit,then its okay,if your like me and like to use hacks,then you need to use hwid spoofer,mac spoofer,and reinstall windows....that is the only way your gonna use your cheat again for any amount of time.ive had many ppl on my telegram chat skip one of these steps and it was a waste of money and time.

----------


## lalaso

same here. I started getting banned everyday. I'm a gold reseller only. 

Any account I login to wow will get banned next day from Monday to Friday. I tried changing IP or using VPN, nothing worked.

Then I tried creating and account and login only from my. another PC and this is the only way I'm not getting banned.


But I don't really know how to spoof hwid or Mac for my main pc.

----------

